# National HD Channels NOT On Dish Network



## Adam Richey

Hey everybody. I have been doing so much other stuff and working on various things that I spaced posting these here at DBSTalk. I visit here and the other guys, and I want everybody to have the information. This is a list I'm trying to keep updated that will help Dish Network customers know what could possibly be upcoming and what is new. Anybody that has ANY updates to this list or any new channels to include, please post or PM me. I would be happy to help keep this list updated.

_Orange, Italicized & Underlined = Announced by Dish Network or Uplinked But NOT Available_

Channels Available Not on Dish Network - 63 Channels
English - 45
ABC News Now HD
American Movie Classics HD
Brigham-Young University TV HD
Cars.TV HD
CNN International HD
Comedy.TV HD
Daystar TV HD
Entertainment Studios.TV HD
ESPNU HD
Eternal Word TV Network HD
EuroNews HD
Fox Soccer Plus HD
Fuel TV HD
Funimation Channel HD
Fuse TV HD
Gems TV HD
Gospel Music Channel HD
Home Shopping Network HD
Independent Film Channel HD
Investigation Discovery HD
ION TV HD
Jewelry TV HD
LiveWell HD
Military Channel HD
MLB Network HD
My Destination.TV HD
NASA TV HD
Outdoor Channel HD
PBS Kids HD
PBS World HD
Pets.TV HD
QVC HD
Recipe.TV HD
Research Channel HD
RFD-TV HD
Smithsonian Channel HD
TCT Network HD
TCT World HD
TeenNick HD
Trinity Broadcasting Network HD
TV One HD
Universal Sports HD
Vatican TV HD
Wealth TV HD 
Women's Entertainment HD
Spanish - 18
Canal 24 Horas HD
Canal+I HD
Canal de las Estrellas HD
CBeebies HD
_Discovery Channel HD en Espanol_
Galavision HD
Mega TV HD
Multimedios TV HD
_National Geographic Channel HD en Espanol_
Proyecto 40 HD
Telefe Internacional HD
Telefutura HD
Telemundo HD
Televisa HD
TV Azteca HD
TVE Internacional HD
Univision HD
VeneVision HD

Channels Not Yet Launched - 51 Channels
English - 42
Africa Channel HD (2nd Quarter 2010)
Al Jazeera English HD (3rd Quarter 2010)
Anime Network HD (1st Quarter 2010)
BlackBelt TV HD (4th Quarter 2010)
_Black TV News Channel HD (1st Quarter 2010)_
Bloomberg TV HD (2010)
Blue Highways TV HD (4th Quarter 2010)
Chiller HD (2010)
The Church Channel HD (2010)
CNBC World HD (2010)
Cooking Channel HD (5-31-2010)
C-Span HD (1st Quarter 2010)
C-Span 2 HD (1st Quarter 2010)
C-Span 3 HD (1st Quarter 2010)
DIY Network HD (5-1-2010)
Documentary Channel HD (2nd Quarter 2010)
ESPN Classic HD
Fox Movie Channel HD (2nd Quarter 2010)
God TV HD (2nd Quarter 2010)
Gol TV HD (8-1-2010)
Great American Country HD (3rd Quarter 2010)
Halogen Network HD (2rd Quarter 2010)
_The Hasbro Channel HD (3rd Quarter 2010)_
ION Life HD (2nd Quarter 2010)
Italian American Network HD
Jewish Life TV HD (1st Quarter 2011)
Nicktoons HD (2nd Quarter 2010)
Oprah Winfrey Network HD (1st Quarter 2011)
Ovation TV HD (July 2010)
Oxygen HD (2010)
Pentagon Channel HD (2nd Quarter 2010)
Pursuit Channel HD (4th Quarter 2010)
Qubo HD (2nd Quarter 2010)
Reelz Channel HD (3rd Quarter 2010)
S|Sports TV HD (2nd Quarter 2010)
Sleuth HD (2010)
Smile of a Child TV HD (2010)
SonBeam Channel HD (2010)
Soundtrack Channel HD
3 Angels Broadcasting Network HD (2010)
TV Land HD (2nd Quarter 2010)
Veria TV HD (2010)
Spanish - 9
_America TV HD (Peru) (2010)_
CNN en Espanol HD (2010)
Fox Sports en Espanol HD (2010)
TBN Enlace HD (2010)
Telehit HD (2010)
3ABN Latino HD (2010)
TV Colombia HD (2010)
Utilisima HD (2nd Quarter 2010)
_V-Me TV HD (2010)_

Available VOD Channels Not On Dish Network - 7 Channels
Concert.TV HD
FearNet HD
Gospel Music Channel HD
Havoc TV HD
Howard Stern TV HD
MoviePlex HD
Si TV HD

HBO The Works - 6 Channels
HBO 2 HD West
HBO Comedy HD West
HBO Family HD West
HBO Latino HD West
HBO Signature HD West
HBO Zone HD West

Starz! / Encore Super Pack - 9 Channels
Encore Action HD (2010)
Encore Drama HD (2010)
Encore HD West (3rd Quarter 2010)
Encore Love HD (2010)
Encore Mystery HD (2010)
Encore WAM! HD (2010)
Encore Westerns HD (2010)
Starz! Cinema HD (3rd Quarter 2010)
Starz! inBlack HD (3rd Quarter 2010)

Showtime Unlimited - 13 Channels
Flix HD (2nd Quarter 2010)
Showtime Beyond HD
_Showtime Extreme HD_
Showtime Extreme HD West
Showtime FamilyZone HD
Showtime Next HD
Showtime Showcase HD West
_Showtime 2 HD West_
Showtime Women HD
Sundance Channel HD
The Movie Channel HD West
_The Movie Channel Xtra HD_
The Movie Channel Xtra HD West

MultiMax From Cinemax - 8 Channels
@Max HD
ActionMax HD West
MoreMax HD
MoreMax HD West
OuterMax HD
ThrillerMax HD
ThrillerMax HD West
WMax HD

Regional Sports Networks - 16 Channels
Braves TV HD
Channel 4 San Diego HD
Comcast SportsNet Northwest HD
Comcast SportsNet Southeast HD
FOX College Sports Atlantic HD
FOX College Sports Central HD
FOX College Sports Pacific HD
FOX Sports Carolinas HD
FOX Sports Oklahoma HD
FOX Sports Tennessee HD
Madison Square Garden Network HD
MSG Network Plus HD
Mid Atlantic Sports Network HD
MASN 2 HD
MountainWest Sports Network HD (2010)
Yankees Entertainment & Sports Network HD

RSN's NOT 24/7 - 26 Channels
Altitude Sports & Entertainment HD (24/7)
Comcast SportsNet Bay Area HD (24/7)
Comcast SportsNet Chicago HD (24/7)
Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic HD (24/7)
Comcast SportsNet New England HD (24/7)
Comcast SportsNet West HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Arizona HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Cincinnati HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Detroit HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Florida HD (24/7) 
FOX Sports Midwest HD (24/7)
FOX Sports North HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Northwest HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Ohio HD (Cleveland / Columbus) (24/7)
FOX Sports Pittsburgh HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Prime Ticket HD (L.A.) (24/7)
FOX Sports Rocky Mountain HD (24/7)
FOX Sports South HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Southwest HD (24/7) 
FOX Sports West HD (24/7)
FOX Sports Wisconsin HD (24/7)
New England Sports Network HD (24/7)
SportsNet New York (24/7)
SportSouth HD (24/7)
SportsTime Ohio HD (24/7)
Sun Sports HD (24/7)

Super Stations & Regional News Channels - 14 Channels
Bay News 9 HD
Central Florida News 13 HD
ChicagoLand TV HD
KTLA HD (Los Angeles CW)
KWGN HD (Denver CW)
New England Cable News HD (4th Quarter 2009)
News Channel 8 (Washington, D.C.)
News 10 Now HD (Syracuse)
New York 1 News HD
Northwest Cable News HD
Pennsylvania Cable Network HD (4th Quarter 2011)
WPIX HD (New York CW)
WSBK HD (Boston Independent)
WWOR HD (New York MyNetwork TV)

RUMORED Channels Not Yet Launched - 17 Channels
English - 13
Black Broadcasting Network HD
ComedyNet HD
Fight Network HD
Inspiration Network HD
MTV 2 HD
Nick Jr HD
Si TV HD
Ski Channel HD
SoapNet HD
TV Games Network HD
VH1 Classic HD
Worship Network HD
WWE Network HD
Spanish - 4
Azteca America HD
ESPN Deportes HD
EWTN en Espanol HD
MTV Tr3s HD

Adult Channels - 5 Channels
Penthouse TV HD
Playboy TV HD
Playgirl TV HD
Reality Kings TV HD
Spice TV HD

Foreign Channel Imports - 186 Channels
Worldwide - 6 Channels
Brava HDTV, Disney CineMagic HD, EuroChannel HD, i-Concerts HD, MyZen TV HD, Voom HD
Albanian - 5 Channels
DigitAlb HD 1, DigitAlb HD 2, DigitAlb HD 3, SuperSport 1 HD, SuperSport 2 HD
Arabic - 6 Channels
Abu Dhabi TV HD, Al Arabiya HD, Al Jazeera Satellite HD, Al Jazeera Sport HD, ART America HD (Rumored), ART Movies HD (Rumored)
Armenian - 2 Channels
Armenia TV HD, Armenia 1 TV HD
Austrian - 2 Channels
ORF 1 HD, ORF 2 HD (1st Quarter 2010)
Belgian - 3 Channels
Een TV HD, Exqi Culture HD, Exqi Sport HD
Brazilian - 8 Channels
GloboSat HD, RBTI Network HD, Record Internacional HD, Rede Globo HD, Rede TV! HD, Rede Vida HD, SBT Rede HD, Telecine HD
British - 5 Channels
BBC HD, Channel 4 HD, EuroSport HD, ITV TV HD, Melody Zen HD
Canadian - 17 Channels
Aqua HD, Baby HD (4th Quarter 2009), Centre Stage HD, Clash HD, Crafts & Hobbies HD, Equator HD, Eureka! HD, Game World HD, Horror HD, HPI International HD, Movieola HD, Oasis HD, Rush HD, Seniors Life HD, Silver Screen Classics HD, Treasure HD, Women's Sports HD
Chinese - 23 Channels
ATV Home Channel HD, Beijing TV HD, Central China TV HD, CCTV-4 HD, CCTV Children HD, CCTV Entertainment HD, CCTV Espanol HD, CCTV Francais HD, CCTV International HD, CCTV Music HD, CCTV Opera HD, CCTV Science & Education HD, CCTV Sports HD, China Movie Channel HD, Chongqing International HD, Dragon TV HD, Guangdong TV HD, Heilongjiang TV HD, Hunan TV HD, Jiangsu TV HD, Phoenix North American Channel HD, Shenzhen Satellite TV HD, Zhejiang Satellite TV HD
Czech - 3 Channels
CT 1 HD, Nova Sport HD, TV Nova HD
Danish - 4 Channels
DR TV HD, Kanal 5 HD, TV 2 Film HD, TV 2 Sport HD
Dutch - 3 Channels
Nederland 1 HD, Nederland 2 HD, Nederland 3 HD
Filipino - 2 Channels
Filipino Channel HD, GMA Pinoy TV HD
French - 12 Channels
Arte TV HD, Canal + France HD, CineCinema Premier HD, France 2 HD, Luxe TV HD, M6 TV HD, Orange Cinemax HD, Orange Sport HD, TF 1 HD, 13ème Rue HD, TV5 Monde HD, Ushuaïa TV HD
German - 6 Channels
Anixe HD, Classica Deutschland HD, Das Erste HD, Deluxe Lounge HD, ProSiebenSat.1 Welt HD, Servus TV HD
Hindi - 3 Channels
Aajtak HD, NDTV Imagine HD, Sony Entertainment TV Asia HD
Hungarian - 3 Channels
Bebe TV HD, Magyar ATV HD, SportKlub HD
Italian - 6 Channels
RAI Italia HD, Sky Cinema HD, Sky Focus HD, Sky Sports 1 HD, Sky Sports 2 HD, Sky Sports 3 HD
Japanese - 15 Channels
BS Asahi HD, BS Fuji HD, BS Japan HD, BS NTV HD, Eisei Gekijo HD, Fuji TV Next HD, Fuji TV One HD, Gaora Sports HD, J Sports Plus HD, Movie Plus HD, Music On! TV HD, NHK World TV HD, Nihon Eiga Senmon Channel HD, TV Asahi HD, TV Japan HD
Korean - 6 Channels
EBS TV HD, KBS Prime HD, KBS World HD, MBC America HD, MBC Drama HD, SBS TV HD
Norwegian - 1 Channel
TV Norge HD
Polish - 10 Channels
Kino Polska HD, NFilm 1 HD, NFilm 2 HD, N Sport HD, PolSat HD, PolSat Sport HD, TVN HD, TVN 24 HD (Rumored), TV Polonia HD, TV Silesia HD
Portuguese - 5 Channels
Mov TV HD, RTP Internacional HD, SIC Noticias HD, Sport TV HD, TV Cine 4 HD
Romanian - 2 Channels
Pro TV HD (4th Quarter 2009), TV Romania HD
Russian - 8 Channels
HD Kino HD, HD Life HD, HD Sport HD, NTV America HD, NTV Plus HD, RTVi International HD, RTVi Plus HD, Russian Kino HD
Swedish - 4 Channels
SVT HD, TV 1000 HD, TV 4 HD, Viasat Sport HD
Swiss - 1 Channel
HD Suisse
Tamil - 3 Channels
Kalaignar TV HD, Sun TV HD, Vasanth TV HD
Turkish - 9 Channels
DiziMax HD, HDTV Smart, Kanal D HD, Lig TV HD, MovieMax HD, Sinema TV HD, Sinema TV 2 HD, SporMax HD, TurkSat HD
Vietnamese - 3 Channels
VTC HD 1, VTC HD 2, VTC HD 3

These foreign channel imports are available throughout Europe and various locations across the globe. I am unsure as to what would have to happen for some of these to be available in the United States.


----------



## space86

E* says that they might have 150 Channels in HD by the end of the year.


----------



## grog

Voom 15 channels..


----------



## bruin95

space86 said:


> E* says that they might have 150 Channels in HD by the end of the year.


Their fuzzy math will tell you that they have around 120 right now, but we all know this is not the case. E* might add 3 or 4 more channels from now until the end of the year and, all of a sudden, claim they're at 150. You never know with these guys.


----------



## John W

bruin95 said:


> Their fuzzy math will tell you that they have around 120 right now, but we all know this is not the case. E* might add 3 or 4 more channels from now until the end of the year and, all of a sudden, claim they're at 150. You never know with these guys.


And, you never know with the "other guys" either.


----------



## ImBack234

bruin95 said:


> Their fuzzy math will tell you that they have around 120 right now, but we all know this is not the case. E* might add 3 or 4 more channels from now until the end of the year and, all of a sudden, claim they're at 150. You never know with these guys.


I know right. I didn't find 120 but I did find E* saying "The best value in HD with over 100 national HD channels" but holy-f-c, D* says "DIRECT now has OVER 130 HD Channels".
So I don't know who has more fuzzy math.


----------



## WebTraveler

On the RSNs it seems very little of the programming is actually in HD anyway, at least on FSN NW; what is in HD makes it to my tv.

As for CSN-NW, that is a bigger issue than HD. Comcast has wanted so much cash for the channel that neither Dish nor Directv has chosen to carry it, much to the disbelief of fans in the Portland area (as well as the state). It is not Dish, no one carries it, outside of Comcast and a few small cable systems around the state.


----------



## kal915

ImBack234 said:


> I know right. I didn't find 120 but I did find E* saying "The best value in HD with over 100 national HD channels" but holy-f-c, D* says "DIRECT now has OVER 130 HD Channels".
> So I don't know who has more fuzzy math.


D* does have about 130 HD channels
but about 38 of them are HD PPV, so...


----------



## WuInfinite

Rural Farm Development TV HD

Humm, this is probably right on top of the list for dish, would go nice right next to the fishing channel in HD:grin:


----------



## 17pointer

WuInfinite said:


> Rural Farm Development TV HD
> 
> Humm, this is probably right on top of the list for dish, would go nice right next to the fishing channel in HD:grin:


Hey you might not like WFN but I know 3 people that dropped direct and signed up with Dish to get the channel. Hide the channel in your program guide if it bugs you that much


----------



## Adam Richey

Hey everybody. I have updated the list to include the new 6 channel set from Entertainment Studios and some general updates. There are also some updates to the HD Local Markets NOT Available on Dish Network list as well. In as much of an unbiased opinion as possible, I would say this is one of the best concise resources to see ALL HD programming not available on Dish.

I created a new RUMORED Channels Not Yet Launched list because other than an initial press release claiming HD was coming, nothing else has been heard or done since. That's not to say these wouldn't show up at any given time on DirecTV or Dish Network.


----------



## davethestalker

BBC-A HD, can't wait. Top Gear in HD is amazing!


----------



## walstadm

In Detroit, CW is not available in HD.


----------



## Allen Noland

Nice list.

Thanks.


----------



## snowcat

walstadm said:


> In Detroit, CW is not available in HD.


In most cities the only locals in HD on Dish are ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Shouldn't MTV be taken off the NOT on Dish? Dish has had it for sometime now, and MTV HD is now Palladia anyways. Love you you have made Grog happy by listing the Voom Channels.
A question about the RSN's are you saying you can get these channels 24/7 somewhere?


----------



## Bobby H

MTV-HD and Palladia are two different channels.

MTV-HD (and lots of others) deserves to stay on the "not on Dish" list.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Not sure if it really will happen, but someone on AVSForum posted that Time Warner (at least in my DMA) might be adding Discover HD, Biography HD, Speed HD, and ESPNUHD on Oct 29th.

That would be interesting if Time Warner got Speed and ESPNU before Dish... especially considering that last I knew Time Warner didn't have the SD version of ESPNU yet!


----------



## GrumpyBear

ESPNU and Speed would be a couple of worthy channels to add


----------



## dishlover2

Superstations pkg 8104/234 wpix 11 hd in ny not superstation customers what gives?


----------



## Steve Mehs

HDMe said:


> Not sure if it really will happen, but someone on AVSForum posted that Time Warner (at least in my DMA) might be adding Discover HD, Biography HD, Speed HD, and ESPNUHD on Oct 29th.
> 
> That would be interesting if Time Warner got Speed and ESPNU before Dish... especially considering that last I knew Time Warner didn't have the SD version of ESPNU yet!


Six new HD channels were added in my area last week, the highly sought after Speed HD and FX HD being two of them, so TW does have contracts with News Corp for those them. The ESPN U HD deal was sealed last year when they got the agreement for the other Disney owned HD channels.

Viacom, Rainbow and NBC U are pretty much the only major players TW doesn't have contracts with yet for new HD channels, so be prepared to see a lot of new HD additions on cable from Disney, Discovery Networks, AETN, News Corp, Time Warner and others.

With the contracts that are already in place, if a TW franchise has SDV deployed there is no reason they can't offer 70-80 HD channels right now, including locals, RSNs and premium movie channels, it's just up to each franchise to see what they want to offer.


----------



## DaCypher

First off, great list. Seems like this thread should be sticky.

I've got a question about the RSN's NOT 24/7 list. Is this list meant to indicate which channels have yet to go 24/7? If this is the case, I thought it was the broadcasters themselves that didn't have content 24/7 and not really Dish's fault. I ask because I live in Florida and I get the Sun Sports HD channel, so I'm not sure if it should be on the list?


----------



## Galaxie6411

Glad to see this brought back up I never saw it the first time. I am sure the Jewelry and Wealth HD channels will be the first we get and FX will be one of the last. :nono:


----------



## E91

Personally, the one issue I am most irked about (and I realize this is a tough nut to crack) is MSG HD. Without MSG HD, Center Ice becomes a lot less appealing. I'm sitting here looking at my glorious 40 " HD Samsung and all the games from my favorite east coast teams are in SD only.


----------



## bruin95

Galaxie6411 said:


> Glad to see this brought back up I never saw it the first time. I am sure the Jewelry and Wealth HD channels will be the first we get and FX will be one of the last. :nono:


QVC HD BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding. :lol:


----------



## peak_reception

WuInfinite said:


> Rural Farm Development TV HD
> 
> Humm, this is probably right on top of the list for dish, would go nice right next to the fishing channel in HD:grin:


 I can picture Charlie pumping up Rural Farm Development HD in his next chat if it gets added. Just imagine having both WFN *and* RFD HD in the DISH stable... Pinch me


----------



## Adam Richey

GrumpyBear, I apologize for not noticing your question. I haven't done a spot on comparison between DirecTV and Dish Network with the RSN's, but the OVERWHELMING majority (if not all) of them listed under the "RSN'S Not 24/7" are truly available 24/7. There may not be 100% HD programming on many of them though.


----------



## Paul Secic

snowcat said:


> In most cities the only locals in HD on Dish are ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX.


That's true here also. I don't think the CW is worried about HD, as much as staying afloat.


----------



## Bill R

Paul Secic said:


> I don't think the CW is worried about HD, as much as staying afloat.


The CW station is doing so poorly here that they stopped calling it the CW (although they still show CW's programs). With their lineup that mostly appeals to 12 - 20 year olds (with really poor taste and no critical concern for plot, acting and quality scrits) you have to wonder how much longer that they will be around.


----------



## e-man

lmao al jazeera english. yeah that'll pull in the ratings.


----------



## peak_reception

e-man said:


> lmao al jazeera english. yeah that'll pull in the ratings.


 It probably will in England, sorry to say...


----------



## Adam Richey

If it's given to Dish Network under a fair deal, I think Al Jazeera English would be a decent channel to have. Please, let's not all have the assumption that this branch of Al Jazeera are all evil people and what not. I will totally agree that Al Jazeera itself has done some questionable work and outright hate propaganda towards America, but based on digging I've done, this channel has a unique staff probably not inclined to program a channel trying to get a foothold in America with the same intense, hatred message.


----------



## jclewter79

peak_reception said:


> I can picture Charlie pumping up Rural Farm Development HD in his next chat if it gets added. Just imagine having both WFN *and* RFD HD in the DISH stable... Pinch me


I know a lot of people that watch RFDTV. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Adam Richey

Hey everybody. I have done a major update on this list to include several new channels and update statuses on a few. I added several to just about every list, so I encourage everybody to take a look. The only thing I'm not completely sure of is whether Vatican TV HD is actually 24/7.


----------



## dishlover2

walstadm said:


> In Detroit, CW is not available in HD.


15 wlyh cw still in sd but uplinked in harrisburg dma im in the same boat as you in detroit with no cw hd


----------



## dishlover2

ImBack234 said:


> I know right. I didn't find 120 but I did find E* saying "The best value in HD with over 100 national HD channels" but holy-f-c, D* says "DIRECT now has OVER 130 HD Channels".
> So I don't know who has more fuzzy math.


The count has to be way over if you count all the locals cummulatively
114 core hd channels that could include the remirrored local2 channels each local wise e.g 118/9419 a&e


----------



## dishlover2

Bill R said:


> The CW station is doing so poorly here that they stopped calling it the CW (although they still show CW's programs). With their lineup that mostly appeals to 12 - 20 year olds (with really poor taste and no critical concern for plot, acting and quality scrits) you have to wonder how much longer that they will be around.


Wpix and kwgn its seems the same way from what ive noticed although the news logo still shows cw11hd kwgn shows a new channel2 logo


----------



## Bill R

dishlover2 said:


> 15 wlyh cw still in sd but uplinked in harrisburg dma im in the same boat as you in detroit with no cw hd


You will likely not get the HD feed of your CW station via satellite until "carry one, carry all" takes full effect in 2013.

Have you tried to pick it up with an OTA antenna attached to your ViP receiver?


----------



## Adam Richey

We should stay on topic of the national HD channels in this thread since there's another HD locals page for local HD discussion. I don't think that there is any other HD to be had for ANY provider that's not included on that list or already on Dish. LOL


----------



## dishlover2

Adam Richey said:


> We should stay on topic of the national HD channels in this thread since there's another HD locals page for local HD discussion. I don't think that there is any other HD to be had for ANY provider that's not included on that list or already on Dish. LOL


ok national hd channels would in a way include cbs abc nbc fox for markets without locals period hd or otherwise in otherwords 
Are there plans in place to allow customers to get like in my area if i opt to recieve my locals via my antenna and not have locals in hd thru dish hypothetically and notice you cant recieve e.g cbs in hd ota wise,in short are their distant networks in any city broadcasting in hd for people who need to file a waiver for those nets in hd i dont see stations distant nets wise in the lineup on the new 1000.4 one dish solution

Are agreements reached with respective stations ill use cbs as an example to allow waivered customers cbs in hd i.e wgcl 46 and kpix 5 or is it with cbs 2 in ny and california if theres a deal existing hd simulcasting on channels 243/244


----------



## dishlover2

Bill R said:


> You will likely not get the HD feed of your CW station via satellite until "carry one, carry all" takes full effect in 2013.
> 
> Have you tried to pick it up with an OTA antenna attached to your ViP receiver?


Yes I Checked that way and cbs is no go it appears that im out of reach of the 21 transmitter in my part of Lancaster County in fact im going to check out address broker further im on a fact finding mission under a nearby town 4 mies east called terre hill ill be back


----------



## James Long

dishlover2 said:


> ok national hd channels would in a way include cbs abc nbc fox for markets without locals period hd or otherwise in otherwords


No. DISH cannot offer "distant networks" ... National Channels on DISH do not include network television. Please post comments on locals in an appropriate thread.


----------



## phrelin

Hmmmm. Well, you're treading on my one bit of government activism. I think "network" television currently distributed through broadcast TV stations is a 1950's anachronism which needs to change. They have way too much power for access to be controlled by moronic station owners.

It's time for CHANGE!:soapbox:


----------



## harmil2

So are we hearing anything about possible HD pbs on Dish?


----------



## ImBack234

harmil2 said:


> So are we hearing anything about possible HD pbs on Dish?


*"SOON"*


----------



## Bill R

harmil2 said:


> So are we hearing anything about possible HD pbs on Dish?


It is the "local" PBS stations that DO NOT want a national HD (or SD) PBS feed available to the public (that can already receive a local station). MANY of the "local" PBS stations have a lot of fund raising "breaks" (several times a year) and those funds go ONLY to that station (to pay for operating costs and pay for programming). With a national PBS they would lose that ability if people watched the national PBS instead of their local station.

As "carry one, carry all" kicks in DISH will be adding the local PBS HD stations but that won't happen in all markets until 2013.


----------



## harmil2

Bill,

Thanks for the info...it ticks me off when I contact my local pbs station and they claim it is all Dish's fault and when I contact Dish they blame the locals. I think you have it about right. 2013 is a long way out. 

To bad they can't do a HD national feed or two, do their fund raising nationally all at the same time, collect contributer's zip codes, and disperse their donations to their local pbs stations. That way communities that really support their locals would get the benefit over the less generous ones. I don't see any real losers in this idea that wouldn't have been losing as it is now. 

The more people who watch pbs in HD the more they will be motivated to contribute. Pbs risks becoming a technological backwater (given their early adoption of HD ota and c-band this is really sad) in spite of their superior programing if they continue the present course. As I watch less due to the low quality picture, I will begin contributing less. We now pay for all kinds of educational channels in HD with more coming...but I often would really prefer pbs if it is in HD.


----------



## dbenj

I STILL miss Voom... Especially the Monster channel!


----------



## TCPanzer

Adam Richey said:


> If it's given to Dish Network under a fair deal, I think Al Jazeera English would be a decent channel to have. Please, let's not all have the assumption that this branch of Al Jazeera are all evil people and what not. I will totally agree that Al Jazeera itself has done some questionable work and outright hate propaganda towards America, but based on digging I've done, this channel has a unique staff probably not inclined to program a channel trying to get a foothold in America with the same intense, hatred message.


We already have CNN HD. I would rather see Spike HD myself.


----------



## Paul Secic

TCPanzer said:


> We already have CNN HD. I would rather see Spike HD myself.


No we need BBC World, not more junk.


----------



## HarveyLA

_by Feb. 17, 2010, DirecTV and Dish Network need to provide full HD carriage in 15% of their HD markets. Dish Network has 35 HD markets today. If a 15% quota were in place today, EchoStar would have a "carry one, carry all in HD" obligation in just 5 markets.
_
See this article from 3/19/08 on the DirecTV-Dish-FCC Agreement. The top five markets, at least, seem likely to get PBS locals by Feb. 2010. Yes, I know this deals with locals, not national- but relevant to the discussion about a PBS national HD feed.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6543480.html



Bill R said:


> It is the "local" PBS stations that DO NOT want a national HD (or SD) PBS feed available to the public (that can already receive a local station). MANY of the "local" PBS stations have a lot of fund raising "breaks" (several times a year) and those funds go ONLY to that station (to pay for operating costs and pay for programming). With a national PBS they would lose that ability if people watched the national PBS instead of their local station.
> 
> As "carry one, carry all" kicks in DISH will be adding the local PBS HD stations but that won't happen in all markets until 2013.


----------



## phrelin

HarveyLA said:


> _by Feb. 17, 2010, DirecTV and Dish Network need to provide full HD carriage in 15% of their HD markets. Dish Network has 35 HD markets today. If a 15% quota were in place today, EchoStar would have a "carry one, carry all in HD" obligation in just 5 markets.
> _


Right now I think they carry PBS HD in Anchorage, Fairbanks, and Juneau, Alaska, and Honolulu, Hawaii. So they only need one more PBS station in HD. I guess if they add a DMA like Omaha, Nebraska as a full lineup HD market they've met the regulations without chewing up two transponders.

And those of us in places like the New York, San Francisco Bay Area or Los Angeles DMA's where there are 4 PBS stations - yes, 4 PBS stations - will never get even one in HD.

This is why I'm advocating one set of national broadcast networks in each time zone available to everyone. I also tilt at windmills.:sure:


----------



## springdale_sam

I was wondering The Outdoor Channel has been in Hd for a while who cares it?


----------



## Hound

springdale_sam said:


> I was wondering The Outdoor Channel has been in Hd for a while who cares it?


I have it on Verizon. It is a good channel in HD.


----------



## Hound

Adam Richey said:


> Hey everybody. I have done a major update on this list to include several new channels and update statuses on a few. I added several to just about every list, so I encourage everybody to take a look. The only thing I'm not completely sure of is whether Vatican TV HD is actually 24/7.


The list is missing GameHD 
and TeamHD from InDemand. GameHd is the channel that comes with MLB EI. There is no reason 
E* cannot add MLB EI through InDemand. Verizon just added it. TeamHD comes with NBA LP through InDemand.
GameHD is also used for NHL CI.


----------



## Paul Secic

Hound said:


> I have it on Verizon. It is a good channel in HD.


It's on U-verse here.


----------



## Adam Richey

I have decided not to include Team HD and Game HD because they only seem like an overflow channel for the PPV sports packs like MLB Extra Innings, NBA League Pass and NHL Center Ice. Neither Dish or DirecTV would or should pay InDemand for these channels when they themselves can provide their own HD feeds of EVERY game if they chose to. 

It is like people requesting the 3 consolidated Fox College Sports channels. ALL those are is a consolidation of ALL the other regional sports networks we as satellite subscribers already have with the sports pack.


----------



## scarbs

I want Speed HD.


----------



## Hound

Neither Dish or DirecTV would or should pay InDemand for these channels when they themselves can provide their own HD feeds of EVERY game if they chose to. [/QUOTE]

Understand your point.
My point is E* cannnot show any MLB games in HD because E* did not make a deal with MLB. E* did not like the terms. However, E* could still make a deal with In Demand and provide MLB EI to its subs and the GameHD channel. You are correct about the NBA and NHL HD games.


----------



## Adam Richey

I have made a few updates to the list. Golf Channel HD and Versus HD are obviously now available full-time on Dish Network. I moved the E! TV HD, G4 HD and Style HD to the "Channels Not Yet Available on Dish Network" list since they have officially launched. I also removed Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia since it will NEVER be available on satellite in it's current way of delivery; Cox Sports TV (New Orleans) was removed because I don't believe they even have the contract for their programming to be shown outside of their specific home market. It STILL isn't available in Dish Network's Multi Sport Pack even though it's on CONUS 129.

Some notable upcoming HD channel launches that could be made available at Dish Network's discretion are Africa Channel HD, Chiller HD, Home Shopping Network HD, Sleuth HD and TV One HD.


----------



## Adam Richey

Hey everybody. I have made several updates to the list, and I will be marking which ones have been announced by Dish Network later on today. I have added a category of Foreign Channel Imports with some very intriguing and interesting HD channels. APTN HD and Disney Cinemagic HD would be nice, but all of them are available widely enough that I believe they could possibly be brought to America.

Aboriginal Peoples TV Network (Canadian) - http://www.aptn.ca/HD/
Central China TV HD - http://cctvhd.net
Disney CineMagic HD (British) - http://www2.disney.co.uk/DisneyChannel/cinemagic/
Equator HD (Canadian) - http://www.equatorhd.ca
EuroSport HD (British) - http://eurosport.yahoo.com
Luxe TV HD (French) - http://www.luxe.tv
Melody Zen HD (British) - http://www.melodyzen.tv
MTVN HD (Polish) - http://www.mtvnhd.com
Oasis HD (Canadian) - http://www.oasishd.ca
Rush HD (Canadian) - http://www.rushhd.ca
Treasure HD (Canadian) - http://www.treasurehd.ca


----------



## harmil2

This has been a great thread. Thanks for the updates and keeping it alive. Any word on Ciel 2 getting into operation so HD can expand more?


----------



## space86

harmil2 said:


> This has been a great thread. Thanks for the updates and keeping it alive. Any word on Ciel 2 getting into operation so HD can expand more?


They have already uplinked channels to Ciel 2, but not available yet,
maybe by the end of this month.


----------



## James Long

space86 said:


> They have already uplinked channels to Ciel 2, but not available yet,
> maybe by the end of this month.


I believe the closest we can call the channels is "assigned" since Ciel-2 isn't at 129 yet.


----------



## Adam Richey

I have made some updates and additions to the list for everybody. I am expanding the Premium Movie Channel section to include West feeds and I'm not done yet so you may notice a few missing. Here is a list of some bigger companies with multiple HD channels for Dish to get. Channels that haven't launched yet along with a few that are just rumored (Oxygen for example) are included as well.

ABC COMPANY (DISNEY/ESPN): Disney Cinemagic HD (If Possible to Import From Britain), ESPNU HD, SoapNet HD
COMCAST NETWORKS: E! TV HD, G4 HD, Style HD, TV One HD
FOX NETWORKS: FOX Business HD, FOX Movies HD, FOX News HD, FOX Reality HD, FOX Soccer HD, FOX Sports en Espanol HD, Fuel HD, FX HD, Speed TV HD
NBC UNIVERSAL NETWORKS: Chiller HD, Oxygen HD, MSNBC HD, Mun2 TV HD, Sleuth HD, Telemundo HD
RAINBOW MEDIA NETWORKS: AMC HD, Fuse HD, IFC HD, Women's Entertainment HD
TURNER NETWORKS: CNN Headline News HD, Turner Classic Movies HD
VIACOM NETWORKS: BET HD, Comedy Central HD, CMT HD, MTV HD, MTV 2 HD, Nickelodeon HD, Spike TV HD, VH1 HD
ION MEDIA NETWORKS: Ion TV HD, Ion Life HD, Qubo HD
ENTERTAINMENT STUDIOS NETWORKS: Cars.TV HD, Comedy.TV HD, ES.TV HD, MyDestination.TV HD, Pets.TV HD, Recipe.TV HD


----------



## RAD

Just an FYI, actual HD sighted on VH1 today, show "Rock of Love Bus with Bret Michaels" being shown in HD.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> Right now I think they carry PBS HD in Anchorage, Fairbanks, and Juneau, Alaska, and Honolulu, Hawaii. So they only need one more PBS station in HD. I guess if they add a DMA like Omaha, Nebraska as a full lineup HD market they've met the regulations without chewing up two transponders.
> 
> And those of us in places like the New York, San Francisco Bay Area or Los Angeles DMA's where there are 4 PBS stations - yes, 4 PBS stations - will never get even one in HD.
> 
> This is why I'm advocating one set of national broadcast networks in each time zone available to everyone. I also tilt at windmills.:sure:


When I had U-verse for three weeks they had KQED in HD.


----------



## Adam Richey

Some updates and link changes to the list for everybody. Should be easier to read now. I have also made some updates. BBC America HD is not projected until mid year 2009, which I would bet 3rd Quarter 2009. Ion TV has officially announced they will be launching in HD on February 16th via MultiChannel News. I have also been in contact with many networks concerning HD channels and looking at some recent press releases, and based on responses I have gotten from these networks and some press releases I have added the following five networks:

Gospel Music Channel HD (2010)
I-Life TV HD (Rumored)
Sportsman Channel HD (By 2010)
Telefutura HD (4th Quarter 2009)
Univision HD (1st Quarter 2010)


----------



## Adam Richey

I have made several updates to the list, including the announcement on the Retailer Chat that BET J HD was coming soon.


----------



## HarveyLA

Paul Secic said:


> When I had U-verse for three weeks they had KQED in HD.


With the current DirecTV rollout, Dish may be the only major satellite,cable or fiber provider without PBS locals in HD.


----------



## harsh

Good thing many have an OTA tuner option.


----------



## HarveyLA

harsh said:


> Good thing many have an OTA tuner option.


In Los Angeles we have a lot of off-air "dead zones" in heavily populated canyons. In many cases you can get the satellites to the south, but not the local transmitters on Mt. Wilson to the east.


----------



## Adam Richey

I have made the last big update to the list. I contacted a lot of channels inquiring about possibly going HD. Discovery is just keeping quiet with the canned "We have no information at this time." response concerning Investigation Discovery HD and Discovery Kids HD. I am looking forward to Documentary Channel HD definitely. Glad to see that one announced.


----------



## tcatdbs

Is Dish even thinking about moving more PBS to HD? Timeframe? My local KRLD Austin station is difficult to watch when they actually just chop off the sides to HD shows. Then with the logo KRLD-HD in the corner, and not really being HD, is very annoying. I switched from TWC, and PBS HD has some of the better HD content. They could at least letterbox the whole picture so it could be zoomed to fullscreen. I sure hope being an "Absolute" customer, doesn't prevent me from getting this local-HD when they do decide to start broadcasting it correctly!


----------



## Paul Secic

Adam Richey said:


> If it's given to Dish Network under a fair deal, I think Al Jazeera English would be a decent channel to have. Please, let's not all have the assumption that this branch of Al Jazeera are all evil people and what not. I will totally agree that Al Jazeera itself has done some questionable work and outright hate propaganda towards America, but based on digging I've done, this channel has a unique staff probably not inclined to program a channel trying to get a foothold in America with the same intense, hatred message.


CNNI is quite good. I had it from U-verse. Lots of great info.


----------



## Paul Secic

springdale_sam said:


> I was wondering The Outdoor Channel has been in Hd for a while who cares it?


U-verse carries The Outdoor Channel.


----------



## tnsprin

Although not carried Nationally, at least one of the Superstation's HD is carried in the LIL package. WPIX-HD in NY DMA. Perhaps others are also carried in their market. Not sure if the reason it is not carried Nationally is FCC rules, carriage agreements, or just because Dish doesn't want to.


----------



## Mindhaz

So why does every provider need to carry every channel? I switched to Dish because I get a smaller package at a smaller price point. Where's the fun in everyone offering the exact same product?

Being the performance leader is a good thing for some percentage of the market. DirecTv has that covered. Performance isn't everything... just ask Nintendo.

Being a value leader has merit. Not everyone has 50+ dollars a month to devote to satellite or cable. Some people just like saving money. This marketing position works for Wal-Mart.

There is plenty of room in this market for lots of players, but if they all start to look the same, what's the point. I go from having entertainment options to choosing which company I mail a check to every month.


----------



## nmetro

tnsprn;

At present, DISH carries the CW in HD for KTLA (local LA), KWGN (local Denver), WGN (local Chicago) and WPIX (local New York). They do not carry WSBK (Boston) or WWOR (New York/New Jersey) in HD, in their respective markets. The HD/Digital feeds noted above are on spot beams and not on national beam feeds. The short answer, we will know the state of Superstations after June 12th when all analog services are suppose to cease. It is quite possible that the Superstations may become a thing of the past, though nothing official has been said one way or another. Then again, many people are waiting for the their local PBS to be uplinked in HD, among other local channels. So, we could be seeing a number of channels going up after the DTV conversion, as the analog signals are replaced by the Digital counterparts. Will they all be uplinked as HD; probably not due to capacity issues.


----------



## Ira Lacher

Mindhaz, to me there is no value when I save a few dollars but lose out on product or service. I am looking to reduce my TV bill as well, but I am not willing to save just a few dollars if I lose the programming that I and my family watch. This is why I will stay with DirecTV, at least until Dish proves that it can give me greater value.


----------



## phrelin

Well, since this thread has been revitalized, now would be the time to write your local congressman and senators from your state to oppose giving away "our" airwaves to local commercial channels then allowing them to charge satellite and cable companies. These stations should not be able to charge for signal delivery to anyone in their DMA. Of course, the owners of these stations are of great significance to your representative at election time and get away with murder because the public doesn't say anything.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I've said this before... in the past in my market, all the locals wanted the cable company to stop charging for what they were getting for free from the local stations.

They threatened to pull their rebroadcast rights unless:

1. Cable stopped charging for locals

OR

2. Cable paid for retransmission rights.

Ultimately the cable company wanted to pay for retrans so they could charge, rather than give locals for free.


----------



## david_jr

phrelin said:


> Well, since this thread has been revitalized, now would be the time to write your local congressman and senators from your state to oppose giving away "our" airwaves to local commercial channels then allowing them to charge satellite and cable companies. These stations should not be able to charge for signal delivery to anyone in their DMA. Of course, the owners of these stations are of great significance to your representative at election time and get away with murder because the public doesn't say anything.


Perhaps someone who is good at it could draft a proposed letter to our congresspeople that covers all the bases/issues and we could all try to send it. Any lawyer types hanging out around here?


----------



## Adam Richey

It has been a long time coming, but I do have some good updates.

I finally got to remove CMT HD, Comedy Central HD, MTV HD, Nickelodeon HD, Spike TV HD and VH1 HD from the list as they are finally available.

I also updated the launch dates for MSNBC HD, FOX Soccer Channel HD and Telemundo HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear

This is pretty good news. It even happened in the 1st part of April to top it off.
All I need now is FX, AMC, IFC, Fox Movie, and I will be OVER the Top happy. Thanks for the up date on the Fox Soccer Channel. I was hoping for an earlier launch, but just knowing the about timeframe helps.
Granted I wouldn't trade a single or even all of those Channels for My ViP 722/622.


----------



## satjay

GrumpyBear said:


> ESPNU and Speed would be a couple of worthy channels to add


New Dish Subcriber here (well going to be as of the 24th) coming over from Directv. If ESNPNU was added do you see it being in the 5.99 sports pack?


----------



## harsh

satjay said:


> If ESNPNU was added do you see it being in the 5.99 sports pack?


Many suspect that this is one of the reasons that ESPNU isn't already carried: the carriers want to be able to charge extra for such an arguably specialized channel while ESPN wants all of their programming in a basic package.


----------



## Adam Richey

Hey everybody. I have some great updates to report to the list. I updated several launch dates and removed the following channels since they are now available.

136 / 9475: FX HD
150 / 9468: Speed HD
361: MavTV HD
373: Logo HD (Not on List)
374: Fashion TV HD


----------



## Adam Richey

With 8 HD test channels apparently going right now, there is plenty of great HD on the horizon for those slots. I have updated the list with several new networks and updated launch dates.


----------



## kucharsk

nmetro said:


> tnsprn;
> 
> At present, DISH carries the CW in HD for KTLA (local LA), KWGN (local Denver), WGN (local Chicago) and WPIX (local New York). They do not carry WSBK (Boston) or WWOR (New York/New Jersey) in HD, in their respective markets. The HD/Digital feeds noted above are on spot beams and not on national beam feeds. The short answer, we will know the state of Superstations after June 12th when all analog services are suppose to cease.


Unfortunately we already know the answer to this - DN is center-cutting and zooming the HD channels to provide us with 4:3 SD superstations.


----------



## nmetro

kucharsk said:


> Unfortunately we already know the answer to this - DN is center-cutting and zooming the HD channels to provide us with 4:3 SD superstations.


Yes, and they are doing the same for the PBS stations in Denver which already moved to digital broadcasting. Apparently, after 12 June, stations not uplinked in HD will be "center-cut and zoomed" to eliminate black bars for those people who complain about black bars. Of course, for those with HD capability this will be just as annoying as premium movie services, and other cable channels, not using wide screen and letter boxing. At least TCM is one of the few SD channels that recognizes the importance of letter boxing.


----------



## Paul Secic

Adam Richey said:


> I have made several updates to the list, including the announcement on the Retailer Chat that BET J HD was coming soon.


I'm extremly disapoiinted where they put BETJ.


----------



## jclewter79

Alright guy and gals, if you could pick just one channel to be the next one to light up, which one would it be? For me, it would ESPNUHD. I have two reasons for this choice. First, I would like to see it be up and ready before college footbal season starts, so it is out of the way and we don't have to worry about it. And second, E* is finally making some headway against D* in the national HD count with some additions that people really want. I think that being that we already have TravelHD, MSNBCHD, and WGNHD if this channels was added in say the next 2 weeks E* could really make some meaningful subscriber additions with this channel. So, what would you add and why?


----------



## Adam Richey

Hey everybody. I am sorry it has taken me so long to get this thing updated. I have been taking care of several things right now. I have made some MAJOR changes, as described below.

I removed several of the foreign channels because of copyright issues preventing several from probably EVER being available in the United States. I also deleted the few HD alternate channels as well since typically Dish will have most of that stuff on a specific HD event channel. Several regional news channels were removed as well because they are partly owned by the cable company, and they will NEVER allow carriage on Dish Network. The several unique additions have come after extensive research and information digging. I would like to thank AVS Forum for the information on ESPN Classic HD and CNBC World HD. Several of the new channels listed have HD streams online now as well, like Bloomberg TV.

Here is the list of channels added to the list as well from all of the research:
America TV HD (Peru)
Bloomberg TV HD
Brigham-Young University TV HD
CNBC World HD
C-Span HD
C-Span 2 HD
C-Span 3 HD
Daystar TV HD
Discovery Channel HD en Espanol
Discovery Kids HD
DIY Network HD
ESPN Classic HD
Fine Living HD
Galavision HD
Gem TV HD
HLN HD
Inspiration Network HD
Investigation Discovery HD
KBS World HD
National Geographic Channel HD en Espanol
Nicktoons Network HD
Ovation TV HD
Reelz Channel HD
Research Channel HD
TV Land
V-Me TV HD


----------



## ebaltz

Maybe 2 or 3 of those max is even worth having.


----------



## commodore_dude

ESPN Classic HD? Interesting, since they have a few college games... would also be nice for HD replays...

I'd just be happy to get ESPNU HD first though


----------



## Adam Richey

I could use a good half dozen of those channels listed there. ESPN Classic HD, Fine Living HD, HLN HD, Investigation Discovery HD, Nicktoons HD and Reelz Channel HD ALL intrigue me.


----------



## Paul Secic

Adam Richey said:


> I could use a good half dozen of those channels listed there. ESPN Classic HD, Fine Living HD, HLN HD, Investigation Discovery HD, Nicktoons HD and Reelz Channel HD ALL intrigue me.


There's a channel on U-verse called SHORTS HD which shows short films. I don't have a URL


----------



## James Long

There isn't a channel I watch that I don't want in HD.
As far as the channels I don't watch, they can stay in SD.


----------



## am7crew

none of those adults channels you listed (4) as HD have anything on their websites about being available anywhere in HD that I could find.


----------



## RasputinAXP

TV Land HD? What in the name of all that is holy in Donna Reed's world would that be doing in HD?


----------



## Adam Richey

I have made a LOT of updates to the list, mostly foreign HD channels being included. There are a good dozen new regular channels listed as well, including Shorts TV HD. Thank you very much for that information. Lots of rumored channels, but I have been able to confirm via at least 2 sources on every new listing. It has taken awhile, but these channels are available in HD. Only a good 4 or 5 of them are ACTUALLY available in HD in the United States.


----------



## daleles

Very impressive list! Great work.


----------



## jsk

RasputinAXP said:


> TV Land HD? What in the name of all that is holy in Donna Reed's world would that be doing in HD?


I had the same question and someone mentioned that many of the programs were shot on high quality film that can transfer to HD.


----------



## harsh

jsk said:


> I had the same question and someone mentioned that many of the programs were shot on high quality film that can transfer to HD.


Another deprived person who never saw that tragedy that was Flipper in HD.


----------



## ZBoomer

Not sure what you're saying about Flipper, but back when we had the Voom channels and they showed the old Flipper episodes from the 60's in HD, they looked every bit as good as most modern HD shows, as do many transfers from old film.

I'll hold off on saying anything more without really knowing what you mean, but I'm perplexed why you'd call it a "tragedy" when it looked incredible given how old it was.


----------



## harsh

ZBoomer said:


> Not sure what you're saying about Flipper, but back when we had the Voom channels and they showed the old Flipper episodes from the 60's in HD, they looked every bit as good as most modern HD shows, as do many transfers from old film.


The particular episode that I tried to watch was "center cut" in the opposite sense: the top and bottom were gone while the center went from wall-to-wall.

Surely what image remained was very sharp and more or less in the correct aspect ratio, but a good chunk of the original 4:3 frame was lopped off.


----------



## Jim5506

Most of the 4X3 filmed shows I've seen transferred to HD have been done in 14X9, losing a little bit at the top and bottom and leaving a narrow black bar on both sides.

Unless you are actually looking for it, you hardly notice.


----------



## jadebox

ZBoomer said:


> Not sure what you're saying about Flipper, but back when we had the Voom channels and they showed the old Flipper episodes from the 60's in HD, they looked every bit as good as most modern HD shows, as do many transfers from old film.


The problem was that they masked the film for 16:9 when they converted it to HD instead of 4:3. So, you ended up see things you weren't supposed to see. In some scenes you saw the ball they dangled in front of "Flipper" to get him to do his tricks.

-- Roger


----------



## Adam Richey

I updated Fine Living HD to Cooking Channel HD, but I haven't changed the link yet because I couldn't find anything on an official website yet. I also updated FOX Reality to the new Nat Geo Wild, which was announced as coming in HD as well. I, for one, am really excited by the reality being replaced with Nat Geo Wild myself.


----------



## Paul Secic

Adam Richey said:


> I updated Fine Living HD to Cooking Channel HD, but I haven't changed the link yet because I couldn't find anything on an official website yet. I also updated FOX Reality to the new Nat Geo Wild, which was announced as coming in HD as well. I, for one, am really excited by the reality being replaced with Nat Geo Wild myself.


The less reality junk the better!

DKIDS will turn into The Hasbro Channel sometime next year. Is the Ophra Channel still coming? It was supposed to launch on channel 189 this summer. Just curious.


----------



## priester68

My little girl would love to get PBSkids SPROUT. HD or not. One thing we miss about Directv. Not worth going back for. Also Retro TV--What TVLand was supposed to be. http://www.myretrotv.com/


----------



## Paul Secic

priester68 said:


> My little girl would love to get PBSkids SPROUT. HD or not. One thing we miss about Directv. Not worth going back for. Also Retro TV--What TVLand was supposed to be. http://www.myretrotv.com/


I'd love Retrotv, but doubt we will see it in HD. Hmm?


----------



## Paul Secic

priester68 said:


> My little girl would love to get PBSkids SPROUT. HD or not. One thing we miss about Directv. Not worth going back for. Also Retro TV--What TVLand was supposed to be. http://www.myretrotv.com/


Rtrotv is on KRON4-DTV in San Francisco. It never be on Dish because Young Broadcasting would charge an arm & a leg. I don't think it's a national network.


----------



## Adam Richey

Did anybody else notice TeenNick HD is now uplinked on C-Band? I have to wonder how much real HD is there, but it IS indeed there. I added several foreign channels too and changed the way they are listed since there are so many.


----------



## Deke Rivers

in answer to the thread title...too many


----------



## kucharsk

RasputinAXP said:


> TV Land HD? What in the name of all that is holy in Donna Reed's world would that be doing in HD?


TV Land is now far too much like corporate sibling MTV and their programming slate contains a fair number of newly produced reality programs likely shot in HD.

Unfortunately, _The Donna Reed Show_ hasn't been on TV Land's schedule in over a decade.

There really needs to be (sigh) yet *another* TV Land network that shows the shows TV Land _used_ to be known for showing (let alone Nick at Nite&#8230


----------



## priester68

Retro tv http://www.myretrotv.com/

It's the next best thing to Classic TV Land.
It's what TV Land should have been.


----------



## kucharsk

priester68 said:


> Retro tv http://www.myretrotv.com/
> 
> It's the next best thing to Classic TV Land.
> It's what TV Land should have been.


Unfortunately they don't have an over-the-air presence near me.


----------



## Adam Richey

I am glad to bring some good news back to the thread. Obviously, Dish Network has launched some new HD today. I updated many launch dates, and I have removed the channels now available on Dish Network. Here is a list of what's available from today for those of you who haven't seen it elsewhere on the website yet.

114: E! Entertainment TV HD
135: BBC America HD
149: FOX Soccer Channel HD
185: Hallmark Channel HD
204: TruTV HD
285: Sportsman Channel HD
319: Showtime HD West
363: IndiePlex HD
365: RetroPlex HD


----------



## phrelin

I didn't notice - did you have the "plex" channels on the list? Until the discussion started I didn't even know they existed, now I already have two timers set.:grin:


----------



## Adam Richey

I have made quite a few updates to the list. I am very intrigued that CNN International is now available in HD. Maybe Dish could add it to the Platinum Pack or something? anything. Here's a list of the updates

*Channels Available Not On Dish Network*
CNN International HD
Galavision HD
Proyecto 40 HD
Telefutura HD
Univision HD

*Channels Not Yet Launched*
Pentagon Channel HD
Sonbeam Channel HD
3 Angels Broadcasting Network HD
TV Land HD

*Rumored*
WWE Network HD

*Foreign Channel Imports*
Worldwide - i-Concerts HD
British - BBC HD
German - Deluxe Lounge HD

Jewelry TV HD, Proyecto 40 HD are uplinked on Echostar 9/Galaxy 23 at 121 Degrees

QVC HD, Shorts HD are uplinked on Ciel 2 at 129 Degrees

TeenNick HD is uplinked on Echostar 3, tp 22, 61.5 Degrees

MASN HD, MSG Network HD, MSG Plus HD are uplinked on Echostar 9/Galaxy 23 
at 121 Degrees


----------



## RasputinAXP

Adam Richey said:


> MASN HD, MSG Network HD, MSG Plus HD are uplinked on Echostar 9/Galaxy 23
> at 121 Degrees


121? What are they doing over there?


----------



## Adam Richey

I am unsure as to why they are uplinked there, but they are probably only testing. If they are made available finally, I am sure they would be moved to a better location.


----------

